# enrobée



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Non ho la più pallida idea di come potrei tradurre in italiano : _enrobée_ nel contesto :_
Il y a deux ans, j'étais un peu plus enrobée que maintenant, mais j'allais mieux !_
enrobée significa qui "avevo qualche chilo di più".
Ma non vedo nessun modo di dire idiomatico che renderebbe la cosa in italiano !! 



Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Anaiss

Intendi qualcosa che abbia sempre a che vedere con gli abiti?
Senza questa attinenza, c'è "in carne": 
*ero più in carne*= avevo qualche chilo in più/ ero più formosa/ ero più *cicciottella* (se una accetta con un sorriso e po' di autoironia il proprio peso  )
Mi ricordo di un tuo vecchio thread in tema, rimpolparsi.


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
I vestiti no, ma la tua traduzione mi va benissimo 

Soprattutto che odio questa mia tendenza a dimagrire sotto stress....


----------



## Anaiss

Avevo citato il tuo thread perché avevo messo qualche modo di dire, anche "rimettersi_ in carne_".
Comunque posso capire la situazione, anche se ci sarà sempre qualcuno che dirà che è una fortuna, piuttosto che prendere chili!
Un caro saluto.


----------



## Aoyama

*ero più **in carne = *j'étais *bien en chair *... Nous sommes proches de "bien enrobée", mais un peu différent.
"Bien enrobée" sous-entend une idée "bonbon", de quelque chose d'appétissant ("bien en chair" aussi mais ... moins).


----------



## Anaiss

Allora forse "ero più formosa" si avvicinerebbe di più?


----------



## matoupaschat

Sí, corrisponde più a "formosa, prosperosa" .
Purtroppo non va molto bene nella frase in merito . In francese, "enrobée" è piuttosto familiare, in italiano "formosa, prosperosa" mi sembra di un livello più elevato . Cosa vi pare ?


----------



## Anaiss

Sono d'accordo, ma purtroppo per ora non mi viene in mente un aggettivo colloquiale equivalente, con connotazioni positive...Ecco, però "prosperosa" mi sembra già un po' più comune e meno "elevato" di "formosa", se può essere d'aiuto.


----------

